

HBGary Execs Run For Cover As Hacking Scandal Escalates - ibejoeb
http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2011/02/15/hbgary-execs-run-for-cover-as-hacking-scandal-escalates/

======
bediger
The Forbes article misses a few key follow-on questions:

1\. How many other "security" firms offer the kind of borderline illegal
services that HBGary Federal offered? HBGary Federal probably isn't alone in
any of this, or is it?

2\. Has the Chamber of Commerce or Bank of America, or indeed, any other
Fortune 500 company or US government agency taken up a "security" firm on this
kind of a proposal? If so, how often does this get done?

Once you ask those two questions, you have to ask yourself if all the
cyberespionage attributed to the People's Republic of China is validly
attributed.

